# spray sealant? - gutter patch



## maverick06 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a gutter with a seam in it. Of course it always leaks from the seam, sometimes a lot. its been doing this for years, I am not going to replace the gutter, so would like to patch it.  The inside has some stuff on the inside around the seam... maybe a glue or caulk... not sure. Point being its not clean at the immediate area.  so I cant caulk it without cleaning out the stuff. The stuff is on there good and the gutter is pretty high up. Yesterday I saw an ad for flex seal  https://www.getflexseal.com

It seems like the perfect solution.... any experience with it? Or better yet, anything else you might recommenced thats cheaper and available at homedepot (not mail order)... The idea of a spray compound that can go over a non-perfectly-clean surface is what I am looking for (a gutter seam so there is no pressure either) 

maybe some sort of liquid gasket?

Thoughts? 

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you need to clean either way but spray on bed liner is about the same stuff.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this an aluminum gutter or plastic? 
Probably aluminum, but if you have a plastic one you can make a slurry mix with some MEK and lego's. (Basically, its a paste that you can use to repair plastic on pop up campers)
If its aluminum, is there any way you could heat treat it....similar to welding, but I think it would be a much lower temp and attempt to fuse the gutters together...just thinking out loud...probably a dumb idea.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 4, 2011)

its aluminum.  Pretty cool idea about the legos though. 

I am now thinking about buying a can of plastidip  and using that. can or aerosol I am not sure...


----------



## boatboy63 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a commercial gutter at one of the stores I do maintenance at that has the same problem. I have thought about it too, but trust me, if you don't get the dust/dirt/film off of it, the water will still find it's way thru. It will have to be cleaned before doing anything.


----------



## gmule (Nov 5, 2011)

I have used this with great sucess on multiple surfaces 

http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...ments/henry-wet-patch-roof-cement-616352.aspx

It is carried at home Depot and you can get it in gallon cans or caulking tubes.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 5, 2011)

You still need to allow for expansion and contraction of the gutter due to temperature changes. Whatever you use, it has to be a bit flexible, especially for a longer run.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 5, 2011)

Either silicone, or gutter seal. Thats what should be used. No matter what you use, you should remove the old sealant, and clean the surface real good!
Scrape it down to bare metal if you must. A wire wheel works wonders. Again, if the surface is not clean, nothing will adhere to it.


----------



## bioman (Nov 5, 2011)

sprayon bed liner, same as flexsteel ?


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 5, 2011)

bioman said:
			
		

> sprayon bed liner, same as flexsteel ?


 My bad I did not read flexsteel I was thinking that stuff you see on tv in the bottom of the boat.


----------

